# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Beyliklerinden Artuklular

## veli

art.jpg
Kültür ve sanatıyla iz bırakmış uzun ömürlü beyliklerden biri Artuklu Beyliği´dir. Oğuzların Döver boyundan ünlü bir Türkmen Beyi olan Artuk Bey, Anadolu´nun fethi sırasında büyük hizmetler görmüştü. Fakat, Tutuş´la Süleymanşah´ın arasındaki savaşta Tutuş´tan yana olarak savaşı ona kazandırmış ve Süleymanşah´ın intiharına sebep olmuştu.

Tutuş, Artuk Bey´in yardımına karşılık olarak onu Kudüs valisi yapmıştı. Ölüm yılı olan 1091´e kadar bu görevde kaldı. Artuk Bey ölünce Kudüs Fatımi´lerin eline geçti. Fakat Artuk Bey´in oğulları Sökmen ve İl-Gazi, Selçuklu hükümdarı tarafından kendilerine verilen bölgelerde beylikler kurdular. Artuk Bey´in oğulları tarafından kurulan bu beylikler üç kol halinde gelişti. 1. Hısn Keyfa ve Amid, 2. Mardin ve Meyyafarıkin, 3. Harput´da Üç kol halinde hüküm sürmüş bir Türkmen sülalesidir.

----------

